# Lemon Garlic Chicken



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 5, 2012)

2 skinless chicken breasts (boneless or bone in will work)
2 fresh lemons
2 cloves garlic
2 tsp dried parsley flakes
2 tblsp butter
Mixed peppercorns

Remove the zest from the two lemons and place in a bowl. Juice the two lemons. Chop one of the cloves of garlic and add to the lemon juice. Grate a small amount of the mixed pepper corns into the lemon juice. Marinate the chicken in the juice for half an hour. 

Mince the other garlic clove. Mix the butter, parsley, minced garlic, lemon zest and some pepper. 

After the half hour is done, remove the chicken from the marinade. Starting at the thick end of the chicken breast, cut a pocket into the muscle tissue. Stuff half of the butter mixture into the pocket in each chicken breast. Bake at 350F until the temperature in the thickest part of the meat reads 165F (about 45 minutes). 

Goes well with fresh green beans sauteed in butter and dill, and roasted red skin potatoes.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Apr 5, 2012)

This is perfect. I tried to prepare a lemon chicken last week, but I failed miserably. I wasn't inspired, it happens.
I'll go for peas, maybe I'll sauté them with some diced pancetta and onions.

Thanks purple.alien.giraffe


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 5, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:
			
		

> This is perfect. I tried to prepare a lemon chicken last week, but I failed miserably. I wasn't inspired, it happens.
> I'll go for peas, maybe I'll sauté them with some diced pancetta and onions.
> 
> Thanks purple.alien.giraffe



You are very welcome.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 5, 2012)

@ Purple Giraffe, 

Thanks for the simply easy recipe for Lemon Chicken ... 

There is a very common dish in Lombardia, Italia, in northwestern  Italy called Chicken Scallopine al Limone:

chicken scallopine
fresh squeezed lemon juice and grated Zest  
white pepper and salt
EVOO 
Butter 

Happy Holidays.
Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Apr 5, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Purple Giraffe,
> 
> Thanks for the simply easy recipe for Lemon Chicken ...
> 
> ...



Yes. It's the recipe I turned into a mess... I added flour to thicken the sauce, it was not such a great idea!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 5, 2012)

@ Luca,

Ouch ! 

We learn from our mistakes ... if we do not practice something, then we cannot make mistakes thus, learning is halted ... So, try again ! 

This recipe, from think tank, memory --- does not need flour --- the sauce is made from the Lemon & Chicken --- 

I am not at condo, so I cannot check ... however, a bit of white wine could be lovely too ... 


Have lovely day as I am on Tablet not lap top at condo. Weather a bit better today ... it is about 17 degrees centig. and it had been drizzling and drizzling ... not heavy, however, still enough for an umbrella ! 
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 5, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> 2 skinless chicken breasts (boneless or bone in will work)
> 2 fresh lemons
> 2 cloves garlic
> 2 tsp dried parsley flakes
> ...



Sounds good!  Making this!  Thanks, PAG!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 5, 2012)

An alternative is Lombardia´s Veal Scallopine with lemon is divine too ... 

Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 5, 2012)

You can also try it with preserved lemon instead of fresh lemon juice and zest.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 5, 2012)

*Fab post.........will do this tonight! Thanks!*


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for all ur varieties on this dish ... I honestly prefer the Lombardian classic... however, the alternatives can be quite interesting ! 

Happy Holidays.
Buona Pasquas,
Margi.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 5, 2012)

@ Margi, the veal scalopine sounds interesting, I might have to try that. I've made lemon chicken the way you described and it is really good. This was something I did for a little variety.


----------

